

Clayton Christensen on Steve Jobs & the trouble with venture capital - rmason
http://gigaom.com/2011/10/10/clay-christensen-on-steve-jobs-the-trouble-with-venture-capital/

======
rmason
Two best takeaways:

1\. Jobs didn't try to understand the customer but focused on what the
customer was trying to do

2\. Venture capitalists are too focused on short term innovations

